# Topics > Science fiction > Fiction movies and feature films >  "Jupiter Ascending", adventure sci-fi film, Lilly Wachowski, Lana Wachowski, 2015, USA

## Airicist

Official website - jupiterascending.com

facebook.com/JupiterAscending

"Jupiter Ascending" on Wikipedia

"Jupiter Ascending" on IMDb

----------


## Airicist

Jupiter Ascending - Official Teaser Trailer

Published on Dec 9, 2013




> In theaters July 18, 2014.
> 
> Channing Tatum and Mila Kunis star in "Jupiter Ascending," an original science fiction epic adventure from filmmakers Lana and Andy Wachowski.
> 
> Jupiter Jones (Kunis) was born under a night sky, with signs predicting that she was destined for great things. Now grown, Jupiter dreams of the stars but wakes up to the cold reality of a job cleaning other people's houses and an endless run of bad breaks. Only when Caine (Tatum), a genetically engineered ex-military hunter, arrives on Earth to track her down does Jupiter begin to glimpse the fate that has been waiting for her all along—her genetic signature marks her as next in line for an extraordinary inheritance that could alter the balance of the cosmos.
> 
> From the streets of Chicago to far flung galaxies whirling through space, "Jupiter Ascending" is written and directed by the Wachowskis. Award-winning producer Grant Hill, with whom they have collaborated since "The Matrix" Trilogy, is producing, together with Lana Wachowski and Andy Wachowski. Roberto Malerba and Bruce Berman serve as executive producers

----------


## Airicist

Jupiter Ascending - Official Trailer 2

Published on Jun 26, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Jupiter Ascending - Official Trailer 3

Published on Sep 26, 2014

----------

